# كل اللهجات: رغاية



## شاعر

ما معنى هذه الكلمة في الاصطلاح اللهجي؟ 

وهل هي عربية الاصل أي من الفصحى؟


----------



## akhooha

رغاية كلمة مصرية ومعناها كثير الكلام ... وأصلها كلمة "رغاء" الفصيحة من فعل "رغا"٠


----------



## شاعر

شكرًا لك 

تعرف انه يوجد مدينة بضواحي عاصمة الجزائر تحمل هذا الاسم


يوجد كذلك اغنية لفرقة مغربية تحمل نفس الاسم لكن ما هو معناها المغربي او المغاربي


----------



## Bakr

أظنك تقصد عنوان أغنية ناس الغيوان "الرغاية"، الكلمة لها نفس المعنى أي كثرة الكلام، غير أنها هنا هي جمع، الرغاية جمع رغاي أي الثرثارون المتشدقون.ـ  
في آخر الأغنية:ـ
ما يهمني اللي فتح شداقه وتكلم
أي لا يهمني من يفتح شدقيه ويتكلم


----------



## شاعر

Bakr said:


> أظنك تقصد عنوان أغنية ناس الغيوان "الرغاية"، الكلمة لها نفس المعنى أي كثرة الكلام، غير أنها هنا هي جمع، الرغاية جمع رغاي أي الثرثارون المتشدقون.ـ
> في آخر الأغنية:ـ
> ما يهمني اللي فتح شداقه وتكلم
> أي لا يهمني من يفتح شدقيه ويتكلم



شكرا على التوضيح


----------

